# Thanks To Target Shooters



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to thank a lot of the target shooters that are getting ready for the opening hunts. 

Not only are a lot of you very trashy people but you leave some good stuff on the ground. 

Today I cleaned up a shooting area. My trash load consisted of a few boxes, beer cans, chunks of plywood, and today a TV set. 

But on the other hand you did leave 34 30-06 brass, 67 7mm Rem mag brass, 15 300 Win mag brass, 25 340 Weatherby brass (thank you) 37 40 S&W brass, 120 357 mag brass, and 38 45 ACP brass that I could find. There were also assorted other cases that I threw into the bucket 

I actually picked up all this brass in less than 20 minutes, and in reality by picking up this brass you paid for my trip out to my favorite range and gave me a lot more brass to reload. 

I do have to admit that this wasn't in Utah but I am sure that you could do the same thing when you see a target sitting on a hillside with no one around. Just grab a bucket and go pick up brass and a some trash.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Man target shooters are going to find themselves without places to shoot if they don't clean up their act. Thank you to everyone that leaves a place cleaner than when they found it.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Preaching to the choir but the state will eventually take our lands if they are not managed by us. And yes a select few derelicts will ruin it for everybody. Before leaving the land of fruit and nuts, my favorite shooting place was condemned and essentially bulldozed over and huge boulders put in place of the forest road to get there. I couldn't keep up with all the garbage that was brought in to be shot at. Opposition can quickly defeat sportsman when they present legislators photos of the trash left behind. 

This happens right here in Utah as well by HUNTERS. My first two years hunting public land in Utah I was appalled at some of the camp sites I came upon after general elk had ended; beer cans and other household garbage just left behind, LP bottles, etc. I packed out what I could but wasn't planning on needing more than game bags. 

It takes ALL of us to police and unfortunately pick up after these animals or we'll lose our hunting access privileged. There's a strong correlation between Natural Light consumption and being a degenerate.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The time might come when these shooting spots are considered "rich archaeological sights" telling a story of major battles and violent conflicts, but for now, it looks like the leftovers from a thoughtless populace. 
A couple buckets and garbage bags should be a basic part of your outdoor gear, lord knows the black eye we hunters might get if the boys in the future figure out it was just a bunch of slobs out sighting in their rifles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stop whining. Bend over and pick it up.

.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> Stop whining. Bend over and pick it up.


When they start taking away access i'll make sure to remind everyone of that sage advice. "It's OK people, we just need to stop whining and bend over";-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stop whining. If you don't like it get a group of people together and bend over and pick it up. 

Goob
Utah Adopt-a-Highway Rt 150 miles 24 thru 55


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter -- I don't reload, so I'm genuinely curious: how much money will the brass you collected save you by reloading?

I do more archery target shooting than with a rifle. I always pick up my arrows!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

From what I know about goob he probably cleans up more in a year on mirror lake highway than I have ever picked up. (Other people's trash anyway.) I have been trying as I fly fish lately to pick up trash in and along the streams I use, I think what goob does every year deserves more recognition


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bend over n pick it up*

At one time there were a considerable number of trashy "shooting ranges" around Evanston. My family cleaned a couple of them every year, cleaned the ones we liked to shoot at.

A couple years ago the local gun club, 307 Long Range, and some other volunteers, got together and spent several weekends and cleaned up all those junkie shooting ranges. Most were on BLM, some were on private, some on State. There was a large number of volunteers. Men n women, young and old, flat-brimmed tattooed punks and red necks, we cleaned it all up. It still looks pretty good out there today.

That's how how get things done. Get a bunch a people together, some equipment and clean it up. Use the outdoor forum(s) to organize the clean-up not as a sounding board to whine about how f-d up it is.

.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One of the work projects "we" (the RMEF and Sportsman's Warehouse) completed this year was a clean up out near Utah Lake. We filled an entire 30yd. roll off dumpster in just a few hours worth of work.

It's not hard to avoid, use targets or steel gongs and take the junk with you when you leave.

I was up near our usual hunting camp this past weekend and it appears that someone who enjoys Coors has been stopping in there during the summer and leaving their trash behind. We always take garbage bags and will collect their cans while we're there but it would be nice to not have to.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> Critter -- I don't reload, so I'm genuinely curious: how much money will the brass you collected save you by reloading?
> 
> I do more archery target shooting than with a rifle. I always pick up my arrows!


Most of the brass really isn't that expensive to purchase as range brass to reload. The Weatherby rounds that I picked up go for around a buck a piece if you purchased them new from Cabela's or another catalog and with them being just once fired I consider them as new.

Now when I start reloading them that is where the savings comes in. But you shoot up the savings quite quickly by having more rounds to shoot. But that also makes you a better shot.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Threads like this really make me wish Utah had a bottle and can redemption, most states that do have those services tend to be much cleaner, also offers the homeless a job in the form of cleaning up bottles and cans to turn in for cash.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

It's a good habit to clean up a place your visiting so that the next person who will come can enjoy the scenery.


----------

